# channa marulia



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

thought i'd share some pics with ya all of our new snakehead. such a beautiful fishy.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

he looks wicked! but just not for me im afraid hehe. I prefer catching beasties like that than keeping them but he is lookin very cool.


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

cheers frase its the OH baby :lol2: wonder if he's saying that when he's stalking his fingers at feeding time :lol2:


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

What are the other fish in picture one? they look like they could become food at some point in the future.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

russm said:


> What are the other fish in picture one? they look like they could become food at some point in the future.


They most certainly will. Give it a few weeks. I used to work at an importers an awfully long time ago. Snakeheads would regularly end up in the sumps of the centralised filtration systems. Along with hundreds of other fish.

As a result of them being near impossible to catch they'd grow very big very quickly. The other fish in the pic will be gone very soon.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

I used to work in an aquatic specialist as well and have kept many types of large aggressive fish. This looks like yet another case of the wrong information being given out by someone who does not know what they are talking about. I would expect this type to attain a size of around 24-30 inches if I remember right.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

They're actualy capanle of reaching much bigger sizes. Upto 120cm or around 4' in lengh.

Mariekni, you might want to take a look here :-

Channa marulius

See what these fish do to large Tilapia etc. :gasp:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Marie is quite knowledgable about her things and she reads up prior to buying anyways. I cant say what her intentions are with it but i am guessing she probably already has plans for a seperate tank for this guy. Marie has given me plenty of helpful information on this.

Not trying to bitch or b funny but all i can say is try not to judge someones actions before they've chance to justify what they are going to do =)


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

I used to work in an aquatic specialist as well and have kept many types of large aggressive fish. This looks like yet another case of the wrong information being given out by someone who does not know what they are talking about. I would expect this type to attain a size of around 24-30 inches if I remember right.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Oops did not realise I had posted this already as it still had in on my screen when i came back to the computer.
Sorry


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmmm...if the research has been done,why would you put a Snakehead in with tetras? (other than for live-food!)


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Frase said:


> Marie is quite knowledgable about her things and she reads up prior to buying anyways. I cant say what her intentions are with it but i am guessing she probably already has plans for a seperate tank for this guy. Marie has given me plenty of helpful information on this.
> 
> Not trying to bitch or b funny but all i can say is try not to judge someones actions before they've chance to justify what they are going to do =)


We are not trying to judge I am sure she may well have another tank and know what she is up to but it would be better that we say this before it is to late. 
I know I have housed things together as juviniles that would not mix together as adults and moved them about before war has started but the sad fact is that more often than not it will be a case of someone being sold something that is not suitable for their set up.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Snakehead*

Heres a good site you can start with for all the info you will need

Snakehead - MonsterFishKeepers.com


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

i would normally agree, but marie and her OH have always seem pretty prepped before buying there things, unfortunately she was caught out with the pruno she had that didnt get along with the clarius but its one of those things. and i do appreciate that people might just be trying to help i just feel sometimes its more demanding than it is friendly advice  sorry if i misread someparts of peoples posts but i just think you could have a word in PM or so sometimes it just seems people try to embarress others.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Snakehead*

And another

• Index page


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frase said:


> i would normally agree, but marie and her OH have always seem pretty prepped before buying there things, unfortunately she was caught out with the pruno she had that didnt get along with the clarius but its one of those things. and i do appreciate that people might just be trying to help i just feel sometimes its more demanding than it is friendly advice  sorry if i misread someparts of peoples posts but i just think you could have a word in PM or so sometimes it just seems people try to embarress others.


I can see why you take that view. I can only speak for my posts, but a 4' Channa is never going to be a good idea. Is it? 

Showing one housed with tetras is always going to result in posts expressing concern or maybe even ridicule. My post was there to make people understand what a snakehead is before they rush out and buy one. If you click on my link you'll see a picture of what a snakehead has had for lunch. Then asl yourself, if I buy one, what will it do to it's tank mates once it starts to grow?

If anyone does aask themselves if they should really be keeping one, then it was worth bothering to write that post! IMHO of course.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

like i said, i cant answer for their intentions as i dont know what they are, but i do know that marie and er OH love all their pets and wouldnt go and get something they dont feel they can cater for, so hopefully as and when marie is about she can confirm what she is or isnt doing, until then i think its best to give advice in its own thread maybe? that way it doesnt, as your intentions werent, singling individuals out :2thumb:


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

right seems that i have missed alot here! i know EXACTLY how big these fish get and i also know how vicious they get. i have done stacks of research on this species and have got expert help at hand. as for the fish in the background they are in fact feeder fish. i do agree that these thing should be stated to people buying on impulse but thats isnt the case with me.this fish will have an 8ft tank to itself once needed!!
if i had realised this post would have caused so much bitching then i wouldnt of shared it with you!:devil::devil:

thanks frase for sticking up for me there. :notworthy:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't see any bitching in this thread? Just a few hard facts being pointed out. And a few poor doomed fish. Not really the same thing. 

Hope the Channa can turn around in an 8 foot tank. If it's 8 foot a 4 foot fish will struggle. Unless the tiny tank (Relative to the fishes lengh) stunts it's growth. Not bitching. Just a general observation.

Also, theres no need for feeder fish with these guys. So theres no need to stress the tetras. Unless they're there for entertainment value?


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> I don't see any bitching in this thread? Just a few hard facts being pointed out. And a few poor doomed fish. Not really the same thing.
> 
> Hope the Channa can turn around in an 8 foot tank. If it's 8 foot a 4 foot fish will struggle.* Unless the tiny tank* (Relative to the fishes lengh) stunts it's growth. Not bitching. Just a general observation.
> 
> Also, theres no need for feeder fish with these guys. So theres no need to stress the tetras. Unless they're there for entertainment value?


what makes you think its a tiny tank? the channa is only 5" at the moment and is in a 6ft tank! i think you should hop off your high horse!


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

WOW this has just gone mental. All i can say is that i never ment to sound as if i am a know it all and that marie does not know anything. So my appologies to marie if i came across that way. If you are ultra sensitve about what people might say then i dont suppose a forum is the best place to post pictures or ask for advice. I am glad that marie has done research into this fish and that she is going to give it a good home. I am sure that she will know, like myself that more often than not this is not the case.


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

thank you russm thats really appreciated. 

i just think people should think first before judging. i hadnt stated anything about what tank size it was in or what research i had done yet everyone (except frase) started jumping down my throat. and a certain someone still is!! i just wanted to share my pics with everyone. 

as far as i'm concerned this thread can be closed as it has turned from a few pics to bitching!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

OMG IT WILL GET MEGA HUGE! AND IT CAN GET OUT THE WATER!!! IT WILL EAT SMALL DOGS AND CATS!! 
IT WILL ALSO EAT ALL YOUR OTHER FISH!!!!!!!!!!
YOU'RE SO STUPID FOR GETTING ONE!! KILL IT!!! KILL IT NOW! 

The End.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

mariekni said:


> thank you russm thats really appreciated.
> 
> i just think people should think first before judging. i hadnt stated anything about what tank size it was in or what research i had done yet everyone (except frase) started jumping down my throat. and a certain someone still is!! i just wanted to share my pics with everyone.
> 
> as far as i'm concerned this thread can be closed as it has turned from a few pics to bitching!


LMAO! Stop being such a drama queen. I posted some info on how to help rehoming your catfish elsewhere. And I sent you a PM saying my comments were not aimed at you but wannabee Channa keepers who really should do more research before buying one.

You did say it's going in a 8' tank elsewhere. I only asked if it will be able to turn around as it should reach 4' in lengh! You need to stop confusing bitching with debate. To some people an 8' tank sounds huge, but not to a fish that will reach half that size. You wouldn't keep an oscar in a 30" tank after all would you?

And if you're posting pics and admitting using feeder fish you'll have to accept that some people will pass comment. As to many, it's cruel and unethical. I mean, Channa will accept all kinds of dead food. Why subject small fish to such stress? It's not as if they have any chance of escape like they would in the wild. It's hardly natural is it?

If you seek admiration for your fish, post away on MFK. You'll have plenty of pre pubescent school boys tell you how awesome your fish is. How cool it is to use feeder fish. And how it's fine to keep an Arapaima in 6' tank...

If you've really done your research some fishkeepers would be genuinely interested in hearing on how you plan to house such a beast long term. Don't confuse everything as criticism. It's not. A 4' Channa will take some serious looking after and I'd love to see how it's done long term.


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

i have nothing more to say to you MJ75 so lets just leave this thread to be closed seens as its been ruined already. and as for the drama queen comment i'm not i just dont want to listen to your shite any more!


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry Mariekni but I have to agree with the points put forward by MJ75. He's a very well known and respected member on several other forums under a different name and if you take a step back I think you'll fully understand what he's highlighting.

I don't see any bitching at all - other than your last comment! The thread has been thought provoking and the posts made by MJ75 have been well thought out and show exactly why you shouldn't keep aquarium fish you cannot adequately house, which is something that should be debated to prevent people purchasing fish they cannot offer suitable accommodation for!

And as for the feeder fish in that tank, I think it's cruel and unnecessary!


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

mariekni said:


> just dont want to listen to your shite any more!


Language if you please! 

Any self-respecting 'expert' wouldn't condone the use of feeding live fish, especially when we are dealing with fish that can easily be weaned onto dead foods. Constructive criticism is a part of life, if you can't handle it, then don't bother posting.


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

dont worry i wont i'll stick to the shelled area at least they are nice over there!


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

:closed:


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

mariekni said:


> dont worry i wont i'll stick to the shelled area at least they are nice over there!


Lmao!!! Since when? I've seen more flaming and insults in that part of the forum than anywhere else!

Anyway, we digress... :whistling2:

Try not to take everything to heart


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry to continue this but it is something thats been boggling my mind...feeder fish....wildlife.....do you guys think PREDATORS like snakeheads would never catch live fish in the wild? We all moan about givin them the best largest and most natural as possible life around, but lets feed our fish flake? lol. i dont think thats the norm in the wild. if it is i'd love to know which brand managed to make so much money off it...i could imagine fishing now...oh sheeet look guys lets go home, the King British helicopter and flake bucket is here, we aint gna catch shit for at least 3 hours! 

I dont use feeder fish as its just easier for me to buy flake, but why moan at someone for doing something natural, then at others for not? just curious ^^b

PS: should we stop feeding live bloodworm too? as i guess thats gna be unethical...as is feeding live crickets to reps....and so on and so on.

Excuse me mods do you have a lock we can borrow? dont need a key or nowt :S


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Whenever the subject of feeder fish is discussed someone always says...

"Whats wrong with using them it's natural?"

Only it's not. In the wild different species compete against one another, but those down the bottom of the food chain have a sporting chance to escape hence them maintaining a population of themselves. In an aquarium people introduce species that would not meet each other naturally as in this case (Channa and tetras) and the tetras have nowhere to run. They'll be stressed as a result of it. So in reality the fish are suffering for no reason before effectively being murdered in a cruel manner.

It's the unneccesary suffering of the feeder fish that many aquarists object too. The fact that these things eat fish in the wild is irrelevant. 

As for feeding bloodworm etc, thats usually considered more socially acceptable because these creatures won't suffer the same stress as a live fish or other vertebrate.

Feeding cricks to reptiles that won't eat dead food is different also as the reptile will suffer if not fed properly so it's an unfair comparison.

Really people feeding feeder fish usually fall into one of the following categories (Everyone feel free to add additional ones :-

A) Twats that do it for entertainment without any thought of the cruelty they inflict.

B) People keeping species that are beyond their fishkeeping skills. People who have an inability to wean their fish onto dead food. As an example, fumanchu lionfish often enter the trade and will only accept live shrimp or fish. An experienced and skillfull fishkeeper can have them weaned in a couple of weeks by using various methods into getting them feeding.

C) Some species just won't accept dead food and need to be fed on live food or they die in captivity. Channa are not in this category as they're pretty unfussy. And people should really ask themselvs why they want to keep a fish that will only eat other live fish before doing so.

MJ


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> It's the unneccesary suffering of the feeder fish that many aquarists object too. The fact that these things eat fish in the wild is irrelevant.


Can i just ask, to say that they eat fish in wild is irrelevant is like saying well a shoaling fish in the wild (such as pictus) is irrelevant if u have them in an aquarium?

Neons and the like will all meet their own predtory threats in the wild and thus really in the tank is no different. If you want to throw plants hiding spots bla bla bla in then all the better really, giving the neons or w/e a slightly better chance in life.

The fact is, snakes in wild are hunters, neons and the like are the hunted. it just seems like the rules of such are made to suit those with loud opinions. Like its always best to keep natural in terms of space and shoaling, but not when it comes to something you might object against such as feeding. i dunno and dont care, we can all have our opinions and share them but it doesnt mean either 1 is correct.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frase said:


> Can i just ask, to say that they eat fish in wild is irrelevant is like saying well a shoaling fish in the wild (such as pictus) is irrelevant if u have them in an aquarium?.


This doesn't make sense. Feeding live fish in an aquarium meand the feeder will be killed. In the wild the "feeder" species will maintain their own population. With the predators help (They kill sick and weak fish first) etc. You can't compare the two. Feeders in a tank are being killed end off. Keeping a shoaling fish is fine if it's done properly. So I don't understand your comparison here?




Frase said:


> Neons and the like will all meet their own predtory threats in the wild and thus really in the tank is no different. If you want to throw plants hiding spots bla bla bla in then all the better really, giving the neons or w/e a slightly better chance in life..


They will in the wild. They're actualy micropredators themselves.  It's totally different in the tank. I don't know if you know how you breed neons but they won't be able to susyain a population in an aquarium with fish that will eat them. So your argument is flawed here. Again remember what I said about tetras and Channa, they won't meet in the wild as they come from different areas. Well this Channa in particular.



Frase said:


> The fact is, snakes in wild are hunters, neons and the like are the hunted. it just seems like the rules of such are made to suit those with loud opinions. Like its always best to keep natural in terms of space and shoaling, but not when it comes to something you might object against such as feeding. i dunno and dont care, we can all have our opinions and share them but it doesnt mean either 1 is correct.


I think the discussion is escaping you at the moment which is a shame. I'm sure the poster loves her Channa as a pet. But I'm also sure she'd object to me placing it in my Cichla pond where it would be torn to shreds and eaten within a few seconds. This is no different to feeding the Channa tetras. Yet I'm sure she'd object to me feeding it? Just a thought.

MJ


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

well than jump on the bandwagon with everything and prevent any liv feeder becuase irrelevant of how fastor slow live feeder die, they still die right?

You buy bloodworm with the intention of them all being eaten, not colonising and survivng. just because its a tiny worm it dont mean it doesn't feel anything. right? its no more moral to use bloodworm then it is to use neons or anything else for that matter. just my thoughts on it. People have differnt opinion's on this situation. Would it make you feel better if she researched the particular smaller fish the charna is going to eat in its wild habitat? I'm sure it won't.

I love how you have managed to turn everything to an arguement or debate as you like to call it. Nearly every thread i've seen you on just seems to show arrogance of a guy with a bit too much time and knowledge. Its ashame, lego says your a respected member on other forums, i'm a respected member in my community, dont mean they are gna bow down to me if i went to wales does it. I cant see why you cant try and offer friendly advice as opposed to enjoying having such debate's. I know for myself if you were a bit less argumentative id pay more attention to what you would say =)

If you truely are only putting opinions over for the sake of a fishes wellbeing, try doing it in a manner that people will respect and not just look, se MJ and think sod that i cant be bothered to rtead anymore of his e-peening


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frase said:


> well than jump on the bandwagon with everything and prevent any liv feeder becuase irrelevant of how fastor slow live feeder die, they still die right?


Wrong. In my opinion anyway. You've obviously not read my posts above where I detail IN MY OPINION some instances were live feeding may be neccesary, so this statement is both untrue and pointless.



Frase said:


> You buy bloodworm with the intention of them all being eaten, not colonising and survivng. just because its a tiny worm it dont mean it doesn't feel anything. right? its no more moral to use bloodworm then it is to use neons or anything else for that matter. just my thoughts on it. People have differnt opinion's on this situation. Would it make you feel better if she researched the particular smaller fish the charna is going to eat in its wild habitat? I'm sure it won't.


I don't see any evidence of any research being done to be honest. But thats by the by. I'd feel better if people chose not to use feeder fish when it's unnecessary. But you're right about people having different opinions. Rest assured I'm well aware that many people will buy pets, be it fish or other animals they've done no research on. Animals that they can't house preoperly and in this instance I don't think for one second that anything posted by anyone will change the mind of this threads owner. Personally I don't feed live bloodworm but thats because the suppliers in this area sell bags of it that are contaminated with other nasties that can harm some fish. [/QUOTE]



Frase said:


> I love how you have managed to turn everything to an arguement or debate as you like to call it. Nearly every thread i've seen you on just seems to show arrogance of a guy with a bit too much time and knowledge. Its ashame, lego says your a respected member on other forums, i'm a respected member in my community, dont mean they are gna bow down to me if i went to wales does it. I cant see why you cant try and offer friendly advice as opposed to enjoying having such debate's. I know for myself if you were a bit less argumentative id pay more attention to what you would say =)
> 
> If you truely are only putting opinions over for the sake of a fishes wellbeing, try doing it in a manner that people will respect and not just look, se MJ and think sod that i cant be bothered to rtead anymore of his e-peening


It's certainly debate. Not argueing. The latter would be too easy and too personal and would get the thread closed and me banned I suppose and this would be unfair on the mods. Fish welfare does come first. You need to be more objective, it's not about ego as you suggest. Look at the remarks as if Marie wasn't your friend. You'll see people have identified that she's in trouble. Both with her perruno cat (You might have read elsewhere I advised how to rehome it?) and the Channa once it outgrows the proposed 8' tank she's mentioned. Several people have pointed her in the direction of further reading. I wish I had too much time, I certainly don't have too much knowledge. Is that even possible? If you're so upset at my posts, stick me on your block list. After all you seem to reply to almost everything I write???? lol

What is really sad though is that Marie has chosen to take everything personally. People have tried to help, but rather than listen she's accused people of making personal attacks. Which ain't the case. Sometimes pointing out animal welfare issues is more important than ruffling a few feathers. You need to understand that there are some very bad aquarists out there. Neewbies often believe that the bigger the tank and the fish the more knowledgable the fishkeeper is. This is utter bull, and so if any wannabee Channa keepers read this they'll at least think about whether they can keep them properly or not. At least I hope they do!

Hugs

MJ


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

i reply to what you say because you are saying it to me 

The first comment this morning wasnt direct to you, it was a thought put out there.

Like i said, i really couldnt care less for your thoughts or opinion which is ashame as you obv. have the knowledge to share with people. like i said, and others have also acknowledged already, if you just had a better way of approaching people, they'd give everything you say more time. Ive had people point out something i might get wrong, but rather then doing it the way you have done, they send a PM, or offer friendly advice, Why dont you try doing this matt, you might wanna look into that matt. Not the way you write things out to people. Like i said, you could just try and put yourself across better. I did raed all of your statements, but i would also have read that as either calling another user a twat, or a newbie. I wouldnt say that about most people on this forum, out of pure respect more than anything else.

It is pointless continuing as you obviously just dont want to accept that you could be more approachable, for that reason, i wont continue to read what you say. If you have anything to say back towards, feel free to PM me, this is public forum and silly debates such as these do nothing but annoy people who come here for helpful and friendly advice.

Hugs AND KISSES (because i'm kind like that too :flrt

Matt


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frase said:


> i reply to what you say because you are saying it to me
> 
> The first comment this morning wasnt direct to you, it was a thought put out there.
> 
> ...


But Matt I did go out of my way to write you a PM. Several in fact. And Marie too. But if I only wrote PM's others would not think about the debate would they? And that is at least as important as the reply to just one individual if warning people about an animals care isn't it?
Theres nothing wrong with the word newbie. And I'm afraid people who murder fish by feeding them unnecessarily to a predator are "twats" in my opinion. If people take offence then tough.

Hugs kisses, with just a little bit of tongue.....

MJ


----------

